# Calcular la potencia que consume un aparato



## JoniBaez (Ago 30, 2009)

Bueno es mi primer tema estoy muy interesado sobre el foro y me gusta que aya un foro sobre electronica mi duda es sobre la ley de ohm!

me dieron algunos problemas donde no entiendo hace poco empeze a dar la ley de ohm, estoy cursando el secundario "ELECTROMECANICA" los ejercicios dicen asi:

EJERCICIO

1- Calcular la potencia que consume un aparato que tiene una resistencia de 48.4 ohm cuando se conecta a la red electrica


por cierto alguna pagina de algunos ejercicios para realizar, asi me pongo mas en practica muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 30, 2009)

Para saber la potencia debes saber el voltaje de la red electrica de tu pais (existen de 120 y 220VCA) y despues aplicar la formula de la potencia... P=VxI


----------



## 3||¡n9 (Ago 30, 2009)

jej llegue tarde chico 3001 ya lo respondio jeje


----------



## JoniBaez (Ago 30, 2009)

ahhh muchas gracias entonces seria asi:

P=220V x 48.4 ohm = 10648 podria ser?.. por cierto alguna pagina para practicar mas ejercicios? muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 30, 2009)

I=V/R
I=220/48.4Ohm=4.54A

P=V*I
P=220*4.54A=998.8Watts

Saludos!!!


----------



## JoniBaez (Ago 30, 2009)

hola muchas gracias, segun mi profesor daba 1kw.. gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## rofa (Ago 30, 2009)

si usas todos los decimales te da 1 k hace la cuenta con calculadora y fijate.


----------



## JoniBaez (Sep 1, 2009)

muchas gracias me ayudo bastante para analizar otros problemas, gracias por tu aporte... por cierto tengo otro post!! gracias a todos!!!


----------



## gca (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola.
Mira la ley de Ohm es muy facil.

Deves acordarte de este "triangulo":
   ..V..
I ...R

Donde ..   I= V / R
            ............V= I x R
            ............R= V / I
Nomesclatura: I(intensidad(A)),V(voltaje o tension(Volts)), R(resistencia electrica(Ohms)), P(potencia(Watts))
De ahi puedes sacar la formula de potencia P=V x I

Saludos.


----------

